# Hi Again



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow. It's been awhile since I've posted. Probably about a year. Let me bring you up to speed.
I was having symptoms last January 2010 and dxd with Graves in March 2010. Well I decided to go the Meth route for treatment. I had no side effects. And it was working well. I think i started at 5 mg a day, eventually up to 15. Well actually that's what my doctor ordered me to take. I have always been afraid of going hypo, so I would always take a little less (2.5 less). But it always seemed to be OK because my numbers were always good. 
Now looking back, I can't believe how debilitating the experience was. I remember not being able to stand for long, or even to write without shaking. My heart rate has settled down. But I still haven't got my periods back yet. I am 46 so I'm not sure if it's related to Menopaue maybe? I'd appreciate any opinions on that. I did read that Graves can cause you to go through the change early (?)
I have the eye disease. My right eye protrudes a little more than my left. Some mornings my eyes are so stiff it hurts to move them. I have read about eye excercises (?) that you can do to help. Does antone have any info on that?
Also, whan I was first diagnosed, I had lost @ 35 lbs. Well in these last 3 months I have gained it all back and then some. I have also noticed that my moods have been changing again. I've been short tempered (Graves rage?), depressed, and very sluggish. Let me point out that since I was first diagnosed, my TSH was nonexistant. FINALLY a year later it moved out of the basement. I'll post my original labs with the latest.

March 10, 2010 TSH <0.01 (0.35-5.50)
T3 396 (60-181)
Thyroxine Free 3.0 (.9-1.8)

Recent TSH .39 (0.35-5.50)
T3 80 (60-181)
Thyroxine Free .9 (.9-1.8)

Now I was wondering if I am moving into hypo? The free Thyroxine is right at the low end of normal. I've changed my dosage to 5 mg a day.. half at morning and night. I'm so depressed over this weight gain. What in your opinion are some good numbers to be at? I think I'd rather be a little hyper. And what about these moods. All i feel like doing is crying and throwing things. When exactly in Graves, does this Graves rage appear? I hope somebody has some advice. Sorry if I rambled on. I hope you'll be able to answer some of my questions. Thanks for listening, Sandy :sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sandex10 said:


> Wow. It's been awhile since I've posted. Probably about a year. Let me bring you up to speed.
> I was having symptoms last January 2010 and dxd with Graves in March 2010. Well I decided to go the Meth route for treatment. I had no side effects. And it was working well. I think i started at 5 mg a day, eventually up to 15. Well actually that's what my doctor ordered me to take. I have always been afraid of going hypo, so I would always take a little less (2.5 less). But it always seemed to be OK because my numbers were always good.
> Now looking back, I can't believe how debilitating the experience was. I remember not being able to stand for long, or even to write without shaking. My heart rate has settled down. But I still haven't got my periods back yet. I am 46 so I'm not sure if it's related to Menopaue maybe? I'd appreciate any opinions on that. I did read that Graves can cause you to go through the change early (?)
> I have the eye disease. My right eye protrudes a little more than my left. Some mornings my eyes are so stiff it hurts to move them. I have read about eye excercises (?) that you can do to help. Does antone have any info on that?
> ...


Those numbers do not look good; you must be feeling pretty bad. What are you doing for energy?

There is a lag time between the TSH and the other tests but I have a feeling that it is creeping up and/or antibodies are binding or blocking the receptor sites.

Have you ever had any antibodies tests?

What does your doctor have to say about all this? Have you considered having RAI or ablation?

Graves' rage usually rears it's ugly head when ever it wants to. It does have a lot to do w/ the antibodies going nutso which does not necessarily reflect in the thyroid panel.

Has your doctor been checking your liver enzymes? Long term use of Methimazole can cause liver damage in some people.

Good to see you again but sorry you are so unwell.


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Andros. Good to hear from you again! When I was at my last endo visit mid April, I guess I was so focused on my TSH finally moving from 0, that I didn't even notice the other numbers. I decided to take a second look the other day when I realized that my feeling so lousy may be beacuse I was going into hypo mode. And I was a little shocked at the T3 And T4. My doc has been lowering my Meth each visit, and he knows I'm worried about going hypo, but he didn't seem concerned. And yes he does check my liver each time. But I think I've felt the worse this past month. I go back in July. Anyway, when I was first dxd, I did have these tests done also. Not sure if it helps, but here they are. He only did them the one time.

Anti TPO AB 48 (<60)
TSI 188 (<125)

In your opinion, what is a good area to be in to feel somewhat normal? Or what else can I be doing? I'm just not sure of RAI yet. I was hoping to go into a remission for awhile first. Thanks for your reply, Sandy :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sandex10 said:


> Hi Andros. Good to hear from you again! When I was at my last endo visit mid April, I guess I was so focused on my TSH finally moving from 0, that I didn't even notice the other numbers. I decided to take a second look the other day when I realized that my feeling so lousy may be beacuse I was going into hypo mode. And I was a little shocked at the T3 And T4. My doc has been lowering my Meth each visit, and he knows I'm worried about going hypo, but he didn't seem concerned. And yes he does check my liver each time. But I think I've felt the worse this past month. I go back in July. Anyway, when I was first dxd, I did have these tests done also. Not sure if it helps, but here they are. He only did them the one time.
> 
> Anti TPO AB 48 (<60)
> TSI 188 (<125)
> ...


Sandy..................the antibodies' results do help. That clinches it. As you know, one should not have any TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

My experience and observation has convinced me that no one goes into permanent remission (meaning life-long.) I have seen things quiet down for a few persons but the minute a stressor or trauma enters their lives; Bam! The antibodies raise their ugly heads.

The only way to truly stop the antibodies is to remove the object of their attack. So, give that some regard.

I am sorry you are going through so much. That was my experience as well. I threw in the towel and have no regrets. I got my life back and then some.


----------

